# Draw Elbow managment



## Flinger69 (Feb 8, 2012)

Back a little over 1 1/2 yrs ago, I had thyroid cancer surgery, the doctors described it as a "Neck Dissection" OUCH
Since then I have no feeling in my drawing shoulder, when my scores drop off I know why, cause I let that elbow drop from a lack of feeling.
So Ive been working on a method to stop that, I try to draw with my elbow as high as i can get it, then once in anchor and the pin settled, i squeeze my back muscles with an effort to actually raise the elbow rather then just forgetting about it. after the shot my elbow jumps upward with follow thru.
Shots seem crisp and Ive been upping my X count lately.
Is this Pro active or bad medicine?

Carl


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I doubt any of us would teach our students to do it that way, but if it works for you, go with it.

Congratulations on sticking with it and overcoming a problem!

Allen


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

I heard a wise man say that that the "best" form is the form that can be repeated exactly. Although most coaches would advocate that there is a prefered method of form that is taught fundamentaly, there are individual situations that are exceptions to the rule. Physical in- ability to conform to the method is the truest of exceptions. You have adapted and overcome a physical condition that has allowed you to continue archery and I applaud you for it. The only time that I would be concerned with the manner in which you shoot is if it did not work for you. If it aint broke...

Good Luck!


----------

